# swf Datei auf Server ausführen



## Webgau (24. April 2008)

Servus,

ich habe einen root Server bei S4Y und folgendes Problem: ich habe mir von  Boonex ein Script gezogen "Dolphin inkl. Ray" wenn ich einige Bereich verwalten will wie z.B. den Chat muss ich dies über ein *.swf Datei tun. Wenn ich jetzt versuche mit dem IE auf diesen Admin (also die swf Datei) zuzugreifen kommt nur ein weißes Fenster, beim Mozilla versucht er immer die Datei runterzuladen.

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber ich könnte mir denken, dass es ein Server Seitiges Problem ist. 

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Grüße und dank Mirko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. April 2008)

Funktioniert Flash denn auf anderen Seiten?

Ist zwar etwas weit hergeholt, aber koennte der Server eventuell die Daten mit falschem Content-Type uebertragen wollen?
Dazu am besten mal per Wireshark direkt im Traffic nachschauen.


----------



## Webgau (25. April 2008)

lt. eies anderen users liegt das wohl am mime type, aber wo trage ich das nur ein?


----------



## Helmut Klein (25. April 2008)

Hallo Webgau,

der mime-type ist das selbe was auch Dennis mit Content-Type meinte.
Falls auf deinem Server ein Apache 2.0 laufen sollte, so kannst du dies mittels der AddType Direktive hinzufügen. Einfach in deine Apache-Config (httpd.conf) setzen, oder direkt in den Ordner in eine .htaccess -Datei (sofern diese dazu laut httpd.conf befugt ist).

Ich habe gerade nachgesehen, bei mir lautet der Eintrag



> AddType application/x-shockwave-flash   swf



Gruß,
Helmut


----------

